# Recorded my first CD!



## guitargirl (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey SA community! 
For the past few years, I've always enjoyed playing and singing, but never really put myself out there because of my SA. Lately though, I've been working on putting myself out there. I actually spent the last 6 months recording a CD of some of my music, which was such an amazing experience. Don't get me wrong, I was totally out of my comfort zone and was faced with some anxiety-provoking situations, but I'm kind of proud of myself for that. Now, I'm just working on continuing to put myself out there.

Here's another attempt at that:






I have my songs from the CD up on this website:

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/marialytle

Hope you enjoy, and thanks for watching


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hmm your link doesn't work for me


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, it won't work for me either. :? Recording a CD sounds very exciting though.


----------



## guitargirl (Aug 31, 2009)

hmm, maybe this will work?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I meant to comment on this yesterday, Congrats! It's always a great feeling when you get an album together!

Skilled use of the loop pedal and/or programs too


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Was nice. Interesting layering.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I envy you now :?

When I tried joining SAS I tried making the username guitargirl - I can honestly say you deserve this tittle, more then I !

You have an amazing singing voice too!!!

Wow, congrats :yay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

The "give me something" song gave me goose bumps...

You are AMAZING.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good for you! I would buy your cd, when you put it out.

If you need advice on options to distribute your music, like on iTunes, Spotify, Amazon MP3, or to make an actual CD, pm me. I have a bunch of my albums up on those services.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

A lefty, eh? Good stuff... you have a great voice!


----------



## guitargirl (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm actually right handed; my webcam flips the video. But thanks so much!


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome work! You wrote "Doctor, Doctor?" It's very impressive. I can't even transcribe music on the piano, nevermind write it!


----------



## guitargirl (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, I wrote it. I would have no idea how to transcribe music either. I don't know if this is the case with you, but for me, it's much easier to figure out melodies by ear.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

guitargirl said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I wrote it. I would have no idea how to transcribe music either. I don't know if this is the case with you, but for me, it's much easier to figure out melodies by ear.


If I tinker with the piano long enough, I can figure out the melody by ear. But beyond that, I'm lost. I'm sure I could figure something out if I was patient enough and broke it down. But why bother when you can find the sheet music? Writing original music, however, is a whole 'nother beast. I'm not creative enough for that.


----------



## woakid (Jul 1, 2012)

guitargirl said:


> Hey SA community!
> For the past few years, I've always enjoyed playing and singing, but never really put myself out there because of my SA. Lately though, I've been working on putting myself out there. I actually spent the last 6 months recording a CD of some of my music, which was such an amazing experience. Don't get me wrong, I was totally out of my comfort zone and was faced with some anxiety-provoking situations, but I'm kind of proud of myself for that. Now, I'm just working on continuing to put myself out there.
> 
> Here's another attempt at that:
> ...


Grats! Some how I feel happyer than I should for your achievement and I feel a bit renewed with hope now that I read this news of youres.you see, I've loved to writte ever since I was a kid but I've always been afraid of giving my self a chance to take it up as a profession or to Even finish a thought. (which I've never done thanks to my SA and lack of confidence) I'm too impatient and panic thinking I might mess my thought up and just lose all taste for it if I take it too far.... Then I tried to mix up my writting with my second passion,films, but to no avail seeing how I've got to deal with more. Ughh I hate myself.....Congrats again though


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

That's amazing that you can do that. I don't even have an MIDI keyboard to start playing with Kontakt.

When you release your album, please don't blindly follow the loudness wars... loud music has no contrast or sharpness at all. Or you could at least offer a dynamic version in additional to a smashed version. Your fans will thank you. The commercial music world has abandoned fidelty a LONG time ago. Commercially released music today doesn't take advantage of the amazing technology that exists.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Such a lovely voice! Congratulations, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I love your voice! It's lovely and instantly reminded me of Sara Bareilles (one of my fav artists). Your song, "Doctor, Doctor" is awesome


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

guitargirl said:


> thanks for watching


you're welcome


----------



## guitargirl (Aug 31, 2009)

Dying note said:


> I love your voice! It's lovely and instantly reminded me of Sara Bareilles (one of my fav artists). Your song, "Doctor, Doctor" is awesome


Oh wow! What a compliment, Sara Bareilles is actually one of my favorite artists! I actually have a picture with her on my profile page. Thanks so much!


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

guitargirl said:


> Oh wow! What a compliment, Sara Bareilles is actually one of my favorite artists! I actually have a picture with her on my profile page. Thanks so much!


Oh wow...lol She's definitely a great influence and I hope you continue creating your music


----------

